
Constant confusion: why I still use JavaScript function statements - Liriel
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/constant-confusion-why-i-still-use-javascript-function-statements-984ece0b72fd/
======
Fr33maan
For the sake of understanding that a function is a function, let's declare
them. Arrow functions are awesome as anonymous functions.

